# how do I make a picture transparent over another picture using...



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

html codes. I'm trying to do it in myspace . thanks


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

by adding "z-index:1" to the line of html that creates the item.

change the number to decide if it's in front or behind by the way.

here is a page that describes it perfectly:
http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Understanding_CSS_z-index:The_stacking_context


----------

